# 1/8 ID fuel line



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am replacing the fuel filter on my homelite blower and I need to find a 1/8 id fuel line with an od of .220. All of the generic Tygon clear yellow fuel line that I can find is nominally 3/16 od. It is actually undersized as I have measured it to be .175 OD.

Here is a picture of the tank and hose that came with it. The OD on this OEM tubing is .220. It has a thicker wall.

The generic Yellow tygon will not stay on the carburetor barbs. The wall is too thin and it does not grip well. Plus It will not seal well where it passes through the tank wall.

Any ideas were I can get the right fuel tube?


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

For those who may have interest.....I did some more research and determined it is a unique tube used on Homelite and some other brands.

The ID is actually 7/64 and the od is 13/64. Part number 70310-98. Banta Saw carries it under part number 115-645.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

the problem there is you or a consumer would have to purchase the whole 50 feet of the line you know I have that same line listed on my online store and at much better pricing my price for the complete 50 feet roll is cheaper than banta notice the picture banta has has a rotary icon on it that means its more than likely rotary fuel line with a stens part number my price is $ 30.98 for the 50 ft roll but the consumer does not have to buy the whole 50 ft roll on my site I sell fuel line by the foot it does not matter what fuel line size they get they can get it by the foot

but if you want http://www.smallenginechainsawparts.com is my site


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lawnmowertech,

Thanks for the link. That is a very good price on that fuel line and I wish i knew about it before I bought mine. 

You have a great site and I am keeping it in my Favorites folder for future reference.

Thanks!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

ok thanks you may pass the word around to your friends and neighbors cause the more customer base the better i will be adding replacement parts for your unit i also have Obsolete Homelite and Mcculloch parts on hand right now working on the rotary catalog they have over 10,000 items


----------

